# Your settings for a Wacom Intuos Pro for Lightroom



## PhilBurton (Aug 31, 2020)

I just got this tablet, and I'm still trying to think through the best settings for the pen and the six express keys (I have the Small model).  Watching a bunch of videos wasn't as helpful as I hoped.  What are your settings?

Is there a way to change the pen and express key settings between LIBRARY and DEVELOP, as an example?

Phil Burton


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Sep 2, 2020)

Like many other input devices with mappable controls, Wacom relies mostly on a function having a keyboard shortcut. To do a module switch using the Wacom software, you must map each module keyboard shortcut. In the example below, the keyboard shortcut for the Library module is mapped to the first ExpressKey under the Touch Ring.






To make each control do more, you can take advantage of the pop-up menus (On-Screen Controls) that can be added to a switch or button. For example, you can create a button grid where 7 buttons are mapped to each module. You hit the Wacom switch or button, the button grid pops up, you click the button for the module you want. You could set that up so that your “module picker” menu pops up under the pointer when you press one side of the pen switch.

It does take some time to work out what is best. I've gone through several iterations to narrow down what I really want each button/dial/pop-up menu to do. For example, I eventually realized that I wanted to add some of my favorite folders and applications to a pop-up menu so I can open them in one click, then I mapped that menu to an ExpressKey.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 23, 2020)

Conrad (and all other Wacom tablet owners),

I've been trying to use my new Intuos S Pro in DEVELOP, at first just to crop and adjust the angle on photos.  So far, I have to use the mouse to position the cursor on one of the four sides of the crop box.  I can't seem to do that with the tablet.  Once the cursor is on a crop box, then it's a pleasure using the tablet to adjust the crop.  But I would like to do the entire operation without using the mouse.

Baby step, of course.  I can already see that this device has a learning curve.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Sep 23, 2020)

It can be difficult to hit small or thin targets precisely with the stylus, in any application. With a mouse or trackpad, the pointer is absolutely still if your hand is at rest, so it’s easier to make tiny adjustments with little nudges. In contrast, we can’t ever release the stylus, it needs to be held above the tablet instead of resting on it, otherwise the very sensitive stylus tip (desired for other uses) might register a click when you don’t want it to. This is a problem if the hand is unsteady.

Lightroom Classic can be especially challenging because it has some very tiny targets in the Develop panels, and some very thin lines to grab like adjusting the width of a panel, or grabbing a crop border. With the stylus, I have had to develop a habit of slowing down my hand as I bring the pointer close to a small target. That helps somewhat.

Another alternative you are already using is to have that mouse or trackpad available for highly precise moves. I have a trackpad to the left of the keyboard (tablet is on the right). I’ve gotten used to using the right hand for stylus actions, and the left hand for trackpad actions like fast scrolling, multi-touch shortcut gestures, precise adjustments, or keyboard shortcuts. Sometimes, when precise clicking is tricky, I’ll position with the stylus and use the trackpad to click, or just use the trackpad.

A third alternative is to use the Wacom tablet’s Precision Mode, where you get more control because the entire tablet area operates inside a small highlighted area of the screen. But that isn’t a great solution for cropping because you’d have to turn it on and off while in the middle of a crop drag, which almost certainly means you need to program it into one of the ExpressKeys and use your other hand to toggle that button while the first hand is dragging the stylus.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 23, 2020)

Conrad,

Thanks.  I hope I don't grow to regret this purchase.  I'll follow your suggestions.

Phil (unsteady hands) Burton


----------



## davidedric (Sep 23, 2020)

Phil, I've been using an Intuos Pro fo a year or two, and one of the things I find almost impossible to get right is with the crop tool, especially rotating.  I also have a mouse available, and a keyboard.  I find that having all three works best for me, but I really would NOT want to go back to life without the tablet


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 23, 2020)

davidedric said:


> Phil, I've been using an Intuos Pro fo a year or two, and one of the things I find almost impossible to get right is with the crop tool, especially rotating.  I also have a mouse available, and a keyboard.  I find that having all three works best for me, but I really would NOT want to go back to life without the tablet


David,

Thanks for that confirmation.  Can I ask you two questions:


What operations, LIBRARY, DEVELOP, etc do you find the most improved with a tablet?
What settings have you applied to your Express Keys and to the stylus rocker?

Phil


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Sep 23, 2020)

I'll attempt to reply to the original question but I am using an old Wacom tablet with different buttons.  I have 4 buttons on the pad which are set for Lightroom to do:
Zoom
Linear Gradient
Brush tool
Spot removal
Quite honestly, it's as quick to click on the icons on the right hand panel in LR but I do use the spot removal button.  I don't use teh on-screen controls.  Too confusing.

On the pen, for Lightroom, I have the rocker switch set:
Top - Right click
Bottom - Alt key
And the top (eraser) I have set to Export to previous location (Ctrl+Alt+Shift+e)  This is the most useful. 

I don't think you can have different settings for Library and Develop.

I can't say I have any difficulty using the pen with the crop tool and I find it more precise than a mouse.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 24, 2020)

Norfolk Lad said:


> I'll attempt to reply to the original question but I am using an old Wacom tablet with different buttons.  I have 4 buttons on the pad which are set for Lightroom to do:
> Zoom
> Linear Gradient
> Brush tool
> ...


Jeremy,

Thanks for the reply.  The specific problem I have is using the pen to move the cursor over to one of the sides of the crop box.  I can do that easily with the mouse, but I can't do that at all using the tablet with the pen.  Once I have the cursor positioned (with the mouse) on one of the control points, it's very easy to crop the image.

Phil


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Sep 24, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  The specific problem I have is using the pen to move the cursor over to one of the sides of the crop box.  I can do that easily with the mouse, but I can't do that at all using the tablet with the pen.  Once I have the cursor positioned (with the mouse) on one of the control points, it's very easy to crop the image.
> 
> Phil


I find that problem very odd , especially if it only happens with the crop tool.  I don't have that problem so I am sorry I can't offer any suggestions.
.


----------

